
Cinema audiences reproducibly vary the chemical composition of air during films - okket
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep25464
======
woliveirajr
TL;DR: our body emits different chemicals according to our humor, including
while we're watching a movie.

~~~
koolba
> TL;DR: our body emits different chemicals according to our _humor_ ,
> including while we're watching a movie.

So that's what people mean when they say I smell funny?

~~~
pesfandiar
Humor also means mood in English. It's more obvious to speakers of Romance
languages (e.g. Portuguese).

~~~
theoh
It did originally refer to a bodily fluid, which is where the psychological
meanings come from:
[http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=humor](http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=humor)

------
ComteDeLaFere
_These event-type synchronous, broadcasted human chemosignals open the
possibility for objective and non-invasive assessment of a human group
response to stimuli by continuous measurement of chemicals in air._

I don't agree that this isn't invasive. In fact, based on the current heated
discussions going on regarding societal and corporate responsibilities around
privacy, I don't believe I'm in the minority on this one.

~~~
throwanem
"Invasive" here is a term of medical art, referring specifically to entry into
the body. Sampling exhaled VOCs in free air is thus non-invasive in the
medical sense.

~~~
ComteDeLaFere
I know, it's a play on words on my part. But it is, let's say, "culturally"
invasive.

------
joezydeco
So what would be _really_ interesting is if we could drive the study in the
other direction.

Namely, does watching a movie with a large group of people make a funny movie
funnier, or a scary movie scarier than if you were watching Netflix in the
living room alone? Does the airborne composition cue or prime an emotional
response?

------
click170
This makes me think of John Oliver's last segment about science publications
that show up in the media.

------
dmckeon
How long before this tech ("Sniff-o-Vision"?) is utilized to gather
unconscious feedback in focus groups - or political rallies?

~~~
throwanem
However long it takes to go from academic proof of concept to commercial
product, and not a minute longer.

